# Congress Results and Pics



## Leeana (Aug 5, 2007)

I had such a great time so i dont really know where to start. We left wensday morning around 9am and got to gordyville around 4'ish or so, im not sure really because the time change threw me off lol. It was a long ride, especially for Royale bc it was so hot, i worried about him so much in the trailer on the way to illinous. As soon as we got there, i unloaded him and we found our stalls with him ..i was not leaving him in that trailer another minute. Then got him some water, the water was terriable and he drank really little so that just added to my worrying lol. Luckly i had some electrolytes in the trailer.

Wensday i just watched classes most the day, it was to hot to do anything exept sit and watch and melt. We had amazing stalls btw, i loved it. We were right by the ring, i like the set up of gordyville but you know what we do need a bigger facility. I walked around the barn and i was suprised at how few stalls there really were. I liked gordyville, it was nice ...im not going to complaine because i had a good time.

Met so many people. Got to meet Donna Norcross (Royals breeder, Royal Pony Farm) after talking with her the past two years finially. Met Lewella, Coventry Lane, Carin Ponder who i just loved, i was so excited to finially meet you lol. Met Amber Montgomery who did amazing and is just the hardest working woman, she had two horses in allot of classes and was always in the ring WINNING. Am i forgetting anyone? Got to watch Jennifer from Sweet Opal show and Belinda were both fun to watch as well. Also met Angie Angie from Foys Rolling Hills and watched their gelding show, they did super!!! Such a nice lady




.

I got to see Sharpie (michigans sharp as a tack), i just love that stallion to death.

Basically spent all four days with Kay, so much fun stalling with her and Kyle. Friday kay and i went out to eat and had fun. Thank you so much kay for all the help Saturday and last minute advice, what would we do without you?! lol.

Didnt get to show until Saturday (geldings day) and he had 3 classes in the AM. First was solid color, which i knew he wouldnt place in but it put us in the ring agian. He got 5th out of 5. We got stuck between two buckskins (carin ponder being one of the handlers lol). Then he had Model Foundation Gelding and got 7th in that class, he was a very well behaved in that class. Then right after the model class, i forgot that we had his halter class in the next class so i had to go running back into the ring (literally!) and didnt grab anymore bait. I dont think i got him set up once, i looked around and grabbed a peice of hay of the ground i could find but that did very little lol. We did pull of 9th out of 10, pretty good in my opinion considering he didnt set once and we just did circle but he trotted and worked so nicely and the horse he placed above could come live with me anyday, that is what matters. Also, he did have a couple blemishes from 2wks ago when pressy bit him and the hair grew back in darker so it was counted as a blemish.

Then saturday evening, we had out jumping classes. He DQ'd in both adult hunter and adult jumper, that solid brick wall really throws them off. He was so perfect, he has a great round but then that darn brick jump cought him off gaurd.

Here are some pics, sorry i dont have pics in the classes bc i didnt have time to grab the cameria. But i took some back at the stalls and of some other things.

Royal after his last halter class ..











The congress cake kay made me take a picture of lol, it was cute ..here is the picture kay.






Center Ring ..






It was nice to sit back and relax for a couple days. Cannot wait for next year, i told dad i am getting a shetland filly to show next year ...so i am kind of back in the market lol. Time to start shopping agian



. Kind of already have my heart set on one or two, but we got plenty of time between now and next spring



.

Im going to order some washburn pics, will post those when i get them.

Oh yeah, the highlighs lol. First was when they were doing roadster in hand and an elderly gentleman was showing this beautiful modern and after he worked him he came back about to have a heart attack and hugged and kissed him right on the forhead, that is what its all about! Then Carin Ponder after her filly won the multi color class, i'll let her tell you about that but it was an amazing moment. All captured by RFD-TV none the less



.

See you all next year!!!! :saludando: :saludando: :saludando:


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh Leanna..You did awesome for your first year at Congress...And your boy looks great...Hehe back on the market again huh...Which 2 fillys are ya looking at? I am looking myself at getting into Shetlands



Have a pony in Battleground over here thats stunning is truly something. So we are hoping that this sale goes smoothly.

BUT CONGRATS ON YOUR WINS!!!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 5, 2007)

Well thank you



. The fillys i am looking at are kind of far away so i'd take a pretty big hit on shipping. Wanting to find something more close to home, like i said ..no rush here



.

You would love the ponies, they are just so much fun



.


----------



## alphahorses (Aug 5, 2007)

Congratulations, Leeana! I'm glad you had such a good experience at your first Congress!


----------



## Frizzle's Gal (Aug 5, 2007)

Congrats Leeana!! :aktion033: He looks GREAT!! Cant wait to see you at the other shows!


----------



## Russ (Aug 5, 2007)

Congrats Leeana!!! :aktion033: All the pictures and your boy Royal look great!



:


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 6, 2007)

Congratulations Leanna! You did a great job. If you ever need a helping hand in liberty let me know.

It was nice to see you again. :saludando:

Fran


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 6, 2007)

Great job with Royal, he looks lovely. Thanks for sharing the pictures for those of us who didnt go.

Lyn


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 6, 2007)

Leeana,

It was great meeting you too!



: And hey, I offered to help you in Liberty!! Who cares if he rolls! That's what makes showing horses fun, you never know what they're gonna do next! And IT WASN'T HOT and that arena was pretty small by my standards!



:


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 6, 2007)

Congratulations, :aktion033: and thanks for sharing your pictures. :bgrin


----------



## Leeana (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry Carin but we are not all use to that Texas heat lol :lol: :lol:. If its over 80 here in Ohio we have an o-zone action day lol. :bgrin

Oh yeah, i forgot to mention that i got to meet Steph and Cory Hatfield too! What a great time !



:bgrin



:


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 6, 2007)

Leeana said:


> Sorry Carin but we are not all use to that Texas heat lol :lol: :lol:. If its over 80 here in Ohio we have an o-zone action day lol. :bgrin
> 
> Oh yeah, i forgot to mention that i got to meet Steph and Cory Hatfield too! What a great time !
> 
> ...


WIMPS!! :new_rofl: :risa8: :new_rofl: :risa8: :risa8:

Over 80? PLEASE! Our LOW is 80! :new_shocked:


----------



## Devon (Aug 6, 2007)

: yay!!

Glad you had a good time share the photo you texted me he looked maazing in that shot I think he would do amazing showing as a B mini Gelding



:



:


----------

